# Wales



## Rambling20 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post here! I have a lil suzuki supercarry that ive been wild camping in for a while now but all areas ive been able to scout out before!  Me and my girlfriend are heading to south wales in the next few weeks and i suggested we go wild camping with the van. Itll be her first time wild camping shes getting a anxious we wont find anywhere, are there any places you guys can recommend to us that we wont get a knock in the night and have some nice views? shes terrified of being told to move on in the night especially if we've had a drink that night! (for her birthday). Any places would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks 

Den and Fran


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sorry cant understand no replies the usual is become a full member and check out poi think that's right that will list all places in Wales to visit, hope you as full member find it as you can see I am not me just free member but like to help full members when I can


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:

You are a full member so have access to all the POI. Have a play about, not been to south Wales myself, but i understand it's good for overnight spots.  Have fun,


----------



## izwozral (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the site.

One of our favourite places is Google Maps


PH Bridgend (Cherry Laurel) (Bridgend)
01656 645286 No Streetview available
Latitude = 51.499549
Longitude = -3.549129
Not been to this pub for a while but was always good for a stop over. 


Never had a problem here. CR Cosmeston Lakes Country Park (B4267) (Glamorgan)
Latitude = 51.416786
Longitude = -3.180768
Route = Falcon Grove
District = Sully
Locality = Sully
Post Town = Penarth
Postcode = CF64 5FB

Check out the POI's for loads more.


----------



## harrow (Aug 13, 2019)

Rambling20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the right place to post here! I have a lil suzuki supercarry that ive been wild camping in for a while now but all areas ive been able to scout out before!  Me and my girlfriend are heading to south wales in the next few weeks and i suggested we go wild camping with the van. Itll be her first time wild camping shes getting a anxious we wont find anywhere, are there any places you guys can recommend to us that we wont get a knock in the night and have some nice views? shes terrified of being told to move on in the night especially if we've had a drink that night! (for her birthday). Any places would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...



If your worried go on a campsite and have peace of mind


----------



## Rambling20 (Aug 14, 2019)

harrow said:


> If your worried go on a campsite and have peace of mind



Im not worried just want to ease her into it with a few outta the way ones we're not likely to be moved on on?


----------



## alcam (Aug 14, 2019)

Rambling20 said:


> Im not worried just want to ease her into it with a few outta the way ones we're not likely to be moved on on?



Never been moved on anywhere , including Wales . If your girlfriend is a little anxious try and play it as safe as possible initially . Her , and your , confidence will grow very quickly


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Aug 14, 2019)

No idea were you coming from but Brecon town very good for you couple car parks near town and in Powys you are allowed one night legal parking and time it right after 6pm will be free, then if better half not happy ask in rugby club and you can camp on field for a few nights not sure on cost


----------



## Rambling20 (Aug 17, 2019)

Stayed at talybont resv yesterday, pretty quiet and peaceful, had a couple other people with us so helped the girlfriend a bit, lovely first stop  thanks guys at a waterfall I cannot pronounce today, thanks! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Larnie (Aug 17, 2019)

*Free overnight*

Usk reservoir, Lynne Brianne dam. Minwear wood and water sports car park in Pembrokeshire.


----------

